
'You will be sexually harassed': just one of the perils of working for tips - tomduncalf
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/sep/28/you-will-be-sexually-harassed-just-one-of-the-perils-of-working-for-213-an-hour
======
201709User
Sounds like most are single moms too. In more socialistic countries we just
give them other peoples money.

~~~
phaemon
No, they're given some of their society's money, since they're a member of
that society. That money doesn't belong to any individual, it belongs to
society as a whole.

~~~
201709User
If you take money from individual A put it into a common pot and then give it
to individual B then individual B is effectively getting individual A's money.

~~~
phaemon
_> If you take money from individual A _

Like I take money from the company I work for, in payment for my services...

 _> put it into a common pot _

I put it in my bank account...

 _> and then give it to individual B _

I buy something from Amazon, say...

 _> then individual B is effectively getting individual A's money._

Then Amazon is getting my companies money? Erm, no. Once it's been paid to me,
it's _my_ money. That's how payment works. When you pay for a society's
services, that money is no longer yours. If you're a member of that society
you still get a say in how it's spent (not always the case: you might be from
another society and just paying for market access) but it's not your money any
more.

~~~
201709User
The company has a choice of not employing you though and it tells you exactly
what work to do. Now if you force the company to pay, then yes your example
confirms my statement.

~~~
phaemon
You have a choice not to use that society's services.

If I did work for the company and then they refused to pay me, then yes, I
would force them to pay. I would use the law to force them to pay.

------
kutkloon7
Only in America

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

Edit: actually we've had to ask you not to do this so many times that I've
banned this account.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14439986](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14439986)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14435711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14435711)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13206873](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13206873)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13199294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13199294)

